# Mazzer Super Jolly Automatic - OFFER



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Forum special

Mazzer Super Jolly Automatic- 1.2kg

RRP£599 + VAt Web store price £499 + vat

Discount to all members £15

PM for code to use at checkout

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Super%20Jolly%20Automatic


----------

